# Eclipse: Zusammenspiel einzelner Files und Projekte



## lava (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo, ich hab nun mehrere .java-Dateien, die alle in ein Projekt gehören. Hab mich aber, weil ich zum ersten Mal mit Eclipse arbeite, zunächst nicht um Projekte und Workspaces etc. gekümmert. Wie kann ich nun, statt "File open" nachträglich ein Projekt erstellen und wie komme ich an "Project open" überhaupt dran??? (Momentan ist dieser Menüpunkt grau unterlegt und nicht anklickbar....) VG, Lava


----------



## Wildcard (25. Mai 2007)

Einfach einen Rechtsklick auf eine freie Fläche im Package Explorer/Navigator -> new -> project


----------



## lava (25. Mai 2007)

Hm, mit new->project könnte man das wohl nur machen, wenn man nicht bereits ein ganzes Verzeichnis mit Code hat.... ein von einem Kollegen übernommenes Verzeichnis, wo ich nur einzelne Codezeilen bearbeitet habe -> leider ist er krank und ich kann ihn nicht fragen und ich bin neu in der Firma und sollte eigentlich von ihm eingelernt werden

Also, nun hab ich also sein Verzeichnis aus seiner Eclipse-Workspace einfach zu mir rüberkopiert (kann ich eigentlich irgendwie nachschauen, in welche Workspace ich das kopiert habe? es wird wohl die Default-Workspace gewesen sein...oder entsteht eine Workspace nicht automatisch durch Hinkopieren eines Verzeichnisses, sondern erst durch explizites Anlegen eines Projekts?)  und hab bisher eben die einzelnen .java-Dateien über File->open bearbeitet, und nun merke ich, daß ich nichts compilieren kann, weil man dafür halt erst ein Projekt braucht.....

P.S. Zu allem Übel ist das übernommene Verzeichnis vom Kollegen nochmal in Unterverzeichnisse aufgeteilt, man findet dort die eigentlich von ihm geschriebenen Klassen, aber auch diverse Bibliotheken und Attachment, Konfigurationsfiles etc.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Mai 2007)

oh je...
mach mal ein Eclipse Tutorial
https://eclipse-tutorial.dev.java.net/eclipse-tutorial/german/part1.html
Workspace und Projekt sind zwei verscheidene Dinge. Ein Projekt ist ein abgeschlossener Teil eines Workspaces.
Der Workspace ist deine Welt, File -> open brauchst du nicht.
Alles was du bearbeiten willst hat in deinem Workspace zu sein und nicht irgendwo im Dateisystem zu vergammeln.


----------



## lava (25. Mai 2007)

Ein Eclipse Tutorial hilft mir jetzt auf die Schnelle auch nichts, und es geht nunmal um einen akuten Vertretungsnotfall (sonst hätte ich nämlich 3 Wochen statt 3 Stunden dafür Zeit und würde hier nicht ins Forum posten), ich hab bisher nie mit irgendwelchen IDE's gearbeitet. Da auf die Dateien nunmal verschiedene Menschen zugreifen müssen und es zum einen eine derzeit lauffähige Version gibt und für die Verbesserungen/Änderungen eine Testumgebung benötigt wird, ist Kopieren des Gesamtverzeichnisses sicher sinnvoll. Aber wohin!? Ich nehme also das laufende Paket vom Server, weil ich Änderungen dran machen will, und packe es mir in einen eigenen Workspace (Eclipse hat ja wohl immer einen eingestellt). So, und dann?


----------



## Wildcard (25. Mai 2007)

> Da auf die Dateien nunmal verschiedene Menschen zugreifen müssen und es zum einen eine derzeit lauffähige Version gibt und für die Verbesserungen/Änderungen eine Testumgebung benötigt wird, ist Kopieren des Gesamtverzeichnisses sicher sinnvoll.


Und ihr verwendet kein Code Repository? CVS? SVN? ...? Du willst mich doch veräppeln  :lol: 


> Ich nehme also das laufende Paket vom Server, weil ich Änderungen dran machen will, und packe es mir in einen eigenen Workspace (Eclipse hat ja wohl immer einen eingestellt). So, und dann?


Was willst du mit einem 'laufenden Paket'? Wenn etwas läuft, bedeutet es doch wohl das es als Kompilat vorliegt. Was willst du mit dem Kompilat anfangen?
Denn Workspace hast du selbst angelegt, Eclipse hat dich beim ersten starten nach einem solchen gefragt.
Wenn du nicht weißt wo er liegt:
File -> switch Workspace


----------



## lava (25. Mai 2007)

Was Code Repository und die beiden von dir genannten Abkürzungen bedeuten, weiß ich nicht. Wie gesagt läge diesbzgl meine Einarbeitung noch vor mir. Verarschen will ich dich ganz bestimmt nicht, sondern ich suche Hilfe. Vielleicht geht alles einfacher, als ich es versuche, aber momentan weiß ich nur das, was ich hier geschrieben habe. Bin Umsteigerin von C++ und hab als Physikerin bisher meine Programme mit ganz normalen Editoren geschrieben und dann mit g++ bzw. entsprechenden Makefiles compiliert. Die Idee von Entwicklungsumgebungen ist mir noch total neu, und die letzten Tage war ich eher damit beschäftigt, die Unterschiede zwischen Java und C++ zu verstehen als mit IDEs. Nun hab ich also ein Verzeichnis mit Unterverzeichnissen vorliegen. Mit "Laufen" meine ich, daß das Programm bisher stets über ein Shellscript ausgeführt wird und dieser Prozeß auch nicht unterbrochen werden soll. Sicherheitshalber will ich die zugehörigen Java-Dateien auch nicht überschreiben, sondern eine Verzeichniskopie anlegen und mich darin "austoben". Und darum geht es eben jetzt, wie ich das machen kann mit Eclipse.
Erst wenn die Änderungen durchgeführt und getestet sind (und das wollte ich jetzt eigentlich machen, meine Java-Sprachkenntnisse sind dafür inzwischen ausreichend), soll auch auf den Server die neue Version des Programms hochgeladen werden. Da er seine letzte Version lokal bei sich gespeichert hatte, wollte ich nun das ganze Verzeichnis lokal zu mir kopieren, es bearbeiten, testen und dann ggf. auf den Server hochspielen.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Mai 2007)

Hört sich nach einer sehr abenteuerlichen Distributionsmethode an, aber dafür kannst du ja nichts :shock:
Du musst das lokale Projekt in deinen Workspace importieren.
Am einfachsten ist es sicherlich wenn du den kompletten Eclipse Workspace deines Kollegen kopieren könntest.
Dann File -> switch workspace -> den kopierten auswählen
Das hat den Vorteil das dann auch alle eventuell Erforderlichen build Einstellungen übernommen werden.
Kompiliert wird das ganze (sofern ihr das nicht ausgeschaltet habt) dann bei jedem speichern einer .java Datei automatisch.
Das Kompilat findest du üblicherweise im /bin Verzeichnis deines Projekts.


----------



## lava (25. Mai 2007)

Danke für's nochmalige Antworten 
Nun ist es leider noch komplizierter: Der Kollege hat vermutlich seinen Workspace und sein Projekt angelegt, aber ich hab sein Password nicht. Ein anderer Kollege hat den Zugriff, aber auch keine Ahnung von Eclipse, und dieser wiederum hat mir nun das Verzeichnis als ganz normales Verzeichnis in unser lokales Netzwerk geladen, und nur da komme ich jetzt dran. Also nicht an irgendwelche Eclipse-spezifischen Einstellungen, soweit ich das sehe. Die müßte ich mir also einrichten. Und zuerst das besagte Verzeichnis lokal zu mir wieder runterholen.....


----------



## Wildcard (25. Mai 2007)

Welches Verzeichnis? Solange es der Workspace ist, ist doch alles in Butter. Einfach kopieren.


----------



## Guest (26. Mai 2007)

Na, das Verzeichnis, in dem u.a. folgende Unterverzeichnisse liegen: Eins mit den selbstgeschriebenen .java und kompilierten .class-Dateien, diverse mit Bibliotheksdateien, dann Konfig-Dateien und Mail-Attachments (das Programm versendet u.a. Emails über javax.mail) etc. - Ob das der Workspace ist oder nicht, kann ich nicht sehen. Sieht halt wie eine einfache Dateisammlung aus....


----------



## Wildcard (26. Mai 2007)

Einfach mal mit switch workspace das kopierte Verzeichnis auswählen.


----------

